# East Mids Evening Meet - September 28th - 7:30pm - TONIGHT!!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Advance notice then of the September Evening meet. These evening meets have had quite a good response since starting them in the East Mids area so I will definatly be having a Thursday night one in addition to the weekend meet in the future.

Anyway, meeting place is again to be the Snipe pub on the A38, near Sutton in Ashfield. Meeting between 7:30pm and 8:00pm. There will be chance for a vag-com diag session and also to stop for some food if people want to.

So who's up for this one then?

*Location... Meeting about 7.30pm - 8.00pm* 
*The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*

*Nem
TT Dunc
TThriller
TTK
crooky225
mac1967
Julie*

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

yes will be there,enjoyed last midweek great idea


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry Nick, you've picked a bad night for me and Yogibear.

We're off to France again!! :wink: 

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=65882

And if I can twist Frasers arm hard enough, we'll divert to the Nurburgring on the way back... I've got to get some value out of all these performance mods I've been fitting :wink:

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

No probs Dave, don't forget there's a Sunday meet before then tho...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=68917



Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Date changed to the week after on the 28th.

Hope thats ok with everyone, had to change to spread it out as I've also moved the Sunday meet forward to the 17th also.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Revised date noted Nick

Let you know nearer the day, looks good thou

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Nice one mate!!

Nick


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'll try to attend, has anyone got a post code for the pub (not for sat nav)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Post Code it in the top post at the end of the address 

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Looks as though i will be in the new tt for this one.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ttduncjames said:


> Looks as though i will be in the new tt for this one.


Swine!

HeHe! Awesome news, be good to have a good look at one and get some feedback from an owener.

Nick


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Nem,

If you could tell me where some details are, I think I'd like to come to the next meet if that's ok with everyone.

Cheers,

Mac


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi mate

Have a look in the first post on page 1 of this thread. There is the meet place and address with the time etc etc.

But just for you...

Location... Meeting about 7.30pm - 8.00pm 
The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Nick,

I'll be there as mentioned when we were on our cruise last sunday.
Hope it's still ok for you with the rear valance?

If it makes it easier on the night do you want me to come over a bit earlier say 7pm so that we can get the valance fitted before dark.

Looks like there will be a quite few of us , last mid-week meet was excellent , i noticed Duncan is coming over ,how about Roger?

See you then

Kev (TTK)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi mate

Should be a good meet indeed. There is a lady on my street with a 52 plate 225 ttc who I've spoken to and should be coming down. I'm going to text rodger as I've not seen him on the forum yet. Also Mac1967 may be coming I hope too.

I've had a bit of bad luck with the new vallance, had it, fitted it, don't like it. So for now I've put the V6 back on again, but will take it off again at the weekend and refit my original colour coded one. So will still be letting you have the V6 one on Thursday night. If you want to get there for bang on 7:30 we can do it then, should only be a 15 min job and can let a couple of others have a look how easy it is too if they are there early enough.

Any more comong then next week?

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

5 hours to go untill i pick up the black mk11 and counting.Hope it stays clean for Thurs eve.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ttduncjames said:


> 5 hours to go untill i pick up the black mk11 and counting.Hope it stays clean for Thurs eve.


Awesome news mate!

Can't wait to see it next week.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I wonder what will be cleaner, a brand new MK2, or a Jac-in-a-Box prepared MK1?



Should be a good meet, so who else will be coming along then?

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi Nick

We're back from another very enjoyable mammoth TT cruise, this time chasing chateaux in the Loire Valley. I'll get around to posting the photo's later.

So I'm hoping to be over for this meet. Won't be staying late though: got a lot of sleep catching up to do.

TTK, if you don't end up leaving early, do you want to meeting up for an mini-cruise up to Mansfield? How about Y-Pas service around 6:45 - 7:00pm? PM me your mobile number if you're interested.

Dave


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm hoping to make it, but got an interview tomorrow so not sure :?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Hi Nick
> 
> We're back from another very enjoyable mammoth TT cruise, this time chasing chateaux in the Loire Valley. I'll get around to posting the photo's later.
> 
> ...


Cool, hope to see you tomorrow night then mate.



crooky225 said:


> I'm hoping to make it, but got an interview tomorrow so not sure :?


Nice one! Well we'll be there all evening I think, so if you can't get doen for half 7 ish just get there when you can. We'll be having food anyway so shouldn't be leaving at all before 10 - 11ish.

Nick


----------



## crooky225 (Mar 31, 2006)

I should make it for the start, but i might have to shoot off to get very drunk, hopefully in a good way


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Nick,

I will be over as you know , looking forward to having the rear valance fitted, your meal's on me as i said before . See you at 7.30 looks like a good meet is on the cards .

Kev (TTK)


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Sorry lads - next to no free time at the moment but will definately get the next midweek meet in the diary and make sure I'm there.

Think robthebubble will come too.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

WozzaTT said:


> Sorry lads - next to no free time at the moment but will definately get the next midweek meet in the diary and make sure I'm there.
> 
> Think robthebubble will come too.


Thats fine mate. I'll have the posts up about the next months meets sometime over the weekend.

Hope to see you at the next one!

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Evening all.

So what a good turnout tonight then, 7 cars (9 people) including the first Mk2 at an East Mids meet. Glad everyone seemed to have a good evening and the musical cars at the end was amusing.

Pics are up now...
































































Details of the London Sunday run next month will be up over the coming weekend, when I've spoken to the Leek lot to see if it's possible. Also there will be the same Thursday evening meet later in the month.

Nick


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Shame about the quality of the pics - but it's good to see a MkII lined up with the rest. Took a bit of eye squinting etc to spot the mkII among the line-up. Looks good though.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

saint said:


> Snip
> 
> Shame about the quality of the pics - but it's good to see a MkII lined up with the rest. Took a bit of eye squinting etc to spot the mkII among the line-up. Looks good though.[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well the pics were up, and now my hosting has gone t over a. Trying to sort it out now, but may be tomorrow before they are up.

Nick


----------



## TTK (Aug 2, 2006)

To everyone who attended the meet last night , thanks for a really good evening, it was nice to meet up with everyone that i had met before and it was good to meet up with Dave (TThriller) too.

The turn out was very good and it's only what Nick deserves for his hard work in trying to organize meets, and get people together .
It would be first class if we could all get together and go down to the west mids meet on Oct 12th.

Thanks again Nick for fitting that valance in just 10mins.

The London Trip that we discussed sounds a great idea , i can make the 15th or 22nd October,so fingers crossed for a suitable date .

See you all again soon

Kev (TTK)


----------

